

Let's Build a Compiler - mbowcock
http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
An old favorite, it gets lots of comments every time it's submitted. Here are
a few:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1727004>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=232024>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=63004>

